# Mites



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

My show birds all seem to have mites what kind of medicine do you guys recomend?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

You can buy Sevin Dust from your local garden centre and it's very effective. Sprinkle under the wings and around the tail region. Try to keep the dust out of the eyes, nostril and mouth and preferably do it outside or in a well ventilated area


----------



## quadbike (Jul 21, 2005)

*mites*

yes that should do it


----------



## quadbike (Jul 21, 2005)

*birds*

j2, how many birds do you have now still 16


----------



## bunglebaby (Jul 19, 2005)

I used to use a pigeon dip that I got from my petshop. all you had to do was wear latex gloves, mix the stuff with water and dip them into the bowl, holding there wings and legs. Hold them for a few minutes and your done. It worked well for my racers when I had them.

The dip was Harkers Duramitex, don't know whether you can get it in the states. Yo ucan put some into a spray bottle and spray the nest area when cleaning out, it was effective for me anyway.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Flys?*

Does this work on flys too?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The Antisect 2000 (made by Travipharma) works on flies, mites and lice. It is an excellent product and can be purchased at Globals Pigeon supplies. It is easy to spray on and will not hurt any warm blooded creature.

Treesa


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

*Bronco Fly Spray*

We have horses and cattle, so I use a fly spray and it works wonders! I believe we use Bronco, as it's safe for young foals. Just gently spray it all over the birds so that they are a little damp as a little bit goes a long way (make sure you cover the head with a cloth first, you don't want them breathing it in) and put them in a cage for about 15 mintues before releasing the bird back in the loft. I find this easier than Sevin Dust, because you don't have to wash it off or have the chance of getting dust in the feed.
Just make sure you use a water-based fly spray if you choose to use one. Oil based would leave your bird in a messy state until you washed it off.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

If you use some kind of powder to get rid of mites, do you have to wash the birds off before you let them back into the loft?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*My birds bath alot.*

What can I put in thier water to take care of mites and flies? Is it safe to drink? Because you these birds sometimes drink from thier bath water.


----------



## racer57 (Oct 1, 2005)

one heaping tablespoon of twent mule team borax in the bath water works well for feather mights and lice, it has yet to ever hurt my birds if they drink from it. if you have red mites also known as blood mites noticable by tracts of tiny holes in the tail feathers mainly , then you need to go to the feed store and ask for a bottle of premectrin, its a bit costy but it goes a long way, follow the instructions on the bottle and put in a pray bottle, and give each bird one shot under each wing and one on the rump. this should take care of your problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

late reply, but maybe itll help others also going through the older threads. i had a bad case of red mites with my small mammals (ive seen them on wild birds as well), and find the freshwater diatom powder works wonders. the advantage is it doesnt hurt if they eat or even breath in small amounts, and a little goes a very long way


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

dipping the birds To me is the fasted way if you have several birds. Now feather flies that pigeons get mostly in the south and warmer areas. This will kill whats on the birds. What is in the loft or may come back in Will have to be delt with Often. I used malithion to dip the birds after I was told about it. And it works great. Use 3 to 4 table spoons in about 3 galons of water. I used a 5 gal. bucket. Put warm water in it. As warm water seems to let the dip soak in the feathers much easyer. Then lower the bird in the water wings open Holding the wings and body lower the bird to insure the head does not go under the dip. Hold the bidr swril it just a littl leting the dip working in the feathers. NOW I noticed dippping racers. You need to hold them in just a little longer. As it seem the shed water on the featheers a little better then some other breeds. This works fast for getting a loft of birds treated in a short time. NO dust to breath in from the sevin. Not as messy. Now just a few birds dust will work But you can dip say 6 to 10 birds faster then dusting just 1 bird. Or you can order a spray / dip from a supply place. But malithion can be bought local. .


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I use Ivomec in their bath water. Takes care of worms and lice,mites


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I will have to check that out. How long does it have to be sprayed on them?


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

*mite problem*

the scalex mite and lice spray from foy pigeon supply has worked very well for me


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

re92346mos said:


> I use Ivomec in their bath water. Takes care of worms and lice,mites


If I can ask, how much Ivomec and how much water? Does it work externally like that? 

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

There are different types of Ivermectin...a pour-on, drench, injectible and a water soluble product that can be added to the water. Certain types of Ivomec can be administered directly onto the skin where it's absorbed into the blood stream and then kills the worms from within.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Much appreciated Brad, Thank you.

Cameron


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*LICE and Mites*

The two most common external parasites of pigeons are lice and mites. Lice live their entire life on the bird,dying quickly once they are off the bird. They live off feather debris and bloom. Mites on the other hand,drink blood and not only live on the bird but also in the cracks and crevices throughout the loft. This means to control mites one must also spray the loft when the birds are being treated. George Simon


----------

